
Ask HN: Who is Hiring” still has a bunch of “ONSITE” positions; Why? - polysaturate
As I peruse through &quot;Who is Hiring&quot; to get an idea of the current market, I see that is is a surprising amount of &quot;ONSITE&quot; or &quot;Onsite after shelter in place is lifted&quot;. Am I the only one who expected to see many more Remote positions this month?
======
explorigin
Your expectations do not match the market.

Businesses have rental agreements. Some company leaders have a hard time
allowing people to work from home while they still pay for a building.

When leaders do their work by collaborating with others, it can be very
difficult to understand that some work is best done in isolation.

So just because people are forced to work from home and some people like it,
it doesn't mean it's a magic recipe for all companies to open up remote
positions.

Final note: the market is turning down so there will be less hiring overall.

------
hkh
I think it'll take a little while for that to trickle through. The main issue
I'm seeing when talking to companies about this is that they don't have any
process in place for remote work of new hires, so we are talking about
interviewing to training to ongoing 'how to fit into the workplace' and meet
their colleagues etc. But I think once companies try out a few ways to do
this, it'll become more normal.

